# W40 , 40 anniversarry package



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Since I dont know so much about the 04's, this came as a surprise to me. I ran into an article that mentioned " Closing out the 2004 model year was the W40 package. Rumored to be a stillborn 40th anniversary package, it gave the buyer an exclusive paint color called Pulse Red, red GTO embroidery on the seats, and a grey colored gauge cluster. The last 800 2004 GTOs were built with the W40 package. " 
I just wanted to mention it incase some people have this package but dont know it. Also, I'd really like to see some pictures of the highlights of this package such as the gauge clusters.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I never heard of that...would love to see pics too...so for an anniversary, Pontiac and GM decided to just do that???...
Bill


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

It is true. There were actually 794 Rulse Red W40 edition GTOs produced. It was supposed to be a 40th Anniversary edition, but it was never marketed. The Pulse Red is a very different shade than Torrid, almost a blood red, and it came with red GTO lettering on the seats, and grey faced gauges. There are several tags on the car that identify it as a W40, but they are all production tags and are hidden, like under the seat cushions. There may be some collectability factor years down the road, but, for right now, it's just another GTO, that is, except to it's owner!

Russ


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

An owner found this under his seat as Russ stated

LS1GTO.com Forums - 40th Anniversary GTO / W40 Limited Edition

Also I found one on ebay so you guys can see the pictures, he doesn't realize that it has the W40 package

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 140221890819 end time Apr-11-08 13:59:56 PDT)


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

We have one....its the wifes daily driver. Its an M6 and is bone stock. Thinking about doing a Hurst shifter, but other than that no mods.

'Guru


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sweet...
Bill


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

just realized the one i picked up from the dealer was a W40 package. my only problem now is the right mrror must have went threw damage b/c its not the same shade red. think the dealer could replace the mirror or is this out of pocket?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kurtherogto said:


> just realized the one i picked up from the dealer was a W40 package. my only problem now is the right mrror must have went threw damage b/c its not the same shade red. think the dealer could replace the mirror or is this out of pocket?


Out of pocket.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

wasnt the w40 package avalable one the tr and pbm also?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bondosGTO said:


> wasnt the w40 package avalable one the tr and pbm also?


If I recall the package was only on the pulse red. I believe the wheels were different to?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If I recall the package was only on the pulse red. I believe the wheels were different to?


Yep, Pulse Red was the only one, although it sounds like even without the W40 package a lot of people still have the 40th tag under the back seat. I'll have to pull mine and check some time.


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

really? you think i would have to pay out of pocket for the dealer to re-paint the mirror PR? the wheels are the same btw. 17"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Kurtherogto said:


> really? you think i would have to pay out of pocket for the dealer to re-paint the mirror Page Ranking? the wheels are the same btw. 17"


Without looking at the mirror the only color that comes close is the Spice Red. 
Wouldn't hurt to ask if they'd repaint the mirror. Get the proper paint code before you ask. Good Luck.


----------



## ASmittie (Mar 23, 2011)

i saw some postings on the ls1 site that claimed a silver w40 package... ??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I recall those posts. I also recall that the two 'silver W40' editions were never verified. Everything that I've ever read about these says that Pulse Red is the only color....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pulse Red was the only production 40th Anniversary color/option car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I know that. My post was for the poster who decided to wake up this thread after over two years to add that bit of anecdotal information. I even recall the thread on LS1. No one 'claimed' that there was a 'a silver w40 package'. Some guy mentioned that he had a "Silver 40th an. model" obviously as a joke and somebody said "Ditto" later on on the same page. Someone else said basically that they were both full of crap and the thread moved on without another mention of a "Silver W40 Edition". They proceded to compile a list of W40 Edition Owners (all Pulse Red, of course).


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I had one for sale a few months ago and everyone said there was nothing better about, that it was just another 04 gto. Pulse red was the only color and the vin printout from a dealership will have w40 as an option. I still have a can of paint from it that would have the paint code I would think. Color was only used on w40 car and is hard to find the code.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I realize you know HP I was generalizing to the waking of this long dead thread.

Only thing special to the '04 was the Pulse Red color. Nice color but no more valuable than the others.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

It was an appearance package like a formula firebird. There was more then just paint color. Seats got red gto lettering with gray gauges and and stitching throughout the car plus a very limited production. When I'm looking for old muscle cars things like that make a car more appealing then one that is a standard production car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Skapegoat, sadly due to the way these cars was marketed, if that ever does make a difference, we'll all be too old (or long gone...) for it to matter.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Unless your like me, very young, and plan on keeping it your whole life


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, that depends on your perspective. I plan to keep mine the rest of my life also. But unless you're fairly unlucky, you have a lot more time left than I do......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea very true. I guess it comes with having a father and uncles who loved muscle cars and had them in their youth. Uncle had a 70 Chevelle SS and my dad had a cobra mustang. So my new GTO is him reliving his youth through me. Thats why he bought it for me. Also they both regret ever giving away their cars, so he wants me to keep mine knowing i'll be happy that I did when I get older


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have mine anymore. Traded it in months ago. Still am 100% positive that rare packages on all cars especially muscle cars make them more sought after. Even more so when the model of car has no options other then color, trans, and wheels.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

One other point about the 'rareness' of a W40. If they built 792 (or 800) of them depending on where you read, that wouldn't even make it the rarest color in 2004 since they made less in Barbados Blue or Cosmos Purple. I'll leave it alone now........


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

You are correct HP. There were less of that color and the purple if I remember right but that is just the color not an option. When I'm looking for an old muscle car I won't buy one just because it was a rare but not appealing color. I would rather find one that is a good color with a rare trim package. I guess if you don't have experience with searching out old cars it is not as apparent what things to look for.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> You are correct HP. There were less of that color and the purple if I remember right but that is just the color not an option. When I'm looking for an old muscle car I won't buy one just because it was a rare but not appealing color. I would rather find one that is a good color with a rare trim package. I guess if you don't have experience with searching out old cars it is not as apparent what things to look for.


Since there weren't any options, other then wheels in the end of 05 and 06, then color is all you have to go by when factoring how rare it is...

FYI we had an 05 QSM on red with 18s A4.... 1 of 15  Rarest of the rare. I think next in line were the few scoopless 05s.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

W-40 is an option. $295 one to be exact. What does your window sticker for options?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The 06 options are limited to wheel size, choice of tranny, exterior color, and depending on ext. color, the interior color (either black, red or blue). Mine says 1500 for gas guzzler (more expensive then the "optional" 6 speed manual, lol), 18" rims, blue paint, blue leather. That's it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

skapegoat said:


> I guess if you don't have experience with searching out old cars it is not as apparent what things to look for.


If that's directed at me, I won't even dignify it with an answer.........


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought my 04 back in January and found out a few days later it is a w40 edition. It is pulse red which is gorgeous in the sun and the red GTO stitching in the seats. Also has the grey guage cluster. Mine also has 18" chrome rims that could be purchased with the car from a company that made the rims just for the GTO.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice! Those rims look great as well!!


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

*nice*



TicketMeRedGTO said:


> I bought my 04 back in January and found out a few days later it is a w40 edition. It is pulse red which is gorgeous in the sun and the red GTO stitching in the seats. Also has the grey guage cluster. Mine also has 18" chrome rims that could be purchased with the car from a company that made the rims just for the GTO.


Can you post some more pictures?? I'd love to see the interior.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

those pictures look like 2 different cars. one pulse and one torrid


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That and he's a single post thread jacker with a car for sale posted in the wrong section.....just sayin'


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone joining this forum and their first post is an attempt to circumvent the for sale rules by pulling a stunt like the guy that was just deleted, will be removed with extreme prejudice with no chance of parole, this includes dealers.


----------



## Erichiller (8 mo ago)

Aramz06 said:


> Since I dont know so much about the 04's, this came as a surprise to me. I ran into an article that mentioned " Closing out the 2004 model year was the W40 package. Rumored to be a stillborn 40th anniversary package, it gave the buyer an exclusive paint color called Pulse Red, red GTO embroidery on the seats, and a grey colored gauge cluster. The last 800 2004 GTOs were built with the W40 package. "
> I just wanted to mention it incase some people have this package but dont know it. Also, I'd really like to see some pictures of the highlights of this package such as the gauge clusters.


I just bought one didn’t know anything about the rarity of the car silver cluster red gto on seats mines manual wonder how many are left


----------

